# It's official: Nokia's phone business will become Microsoft's on April 25



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The end is nigh. Or is that a new beginning? Either way you look at it, Microsoft on Monday announced that its $7 billion acquisition of Nokia's phone business will finally close this Friday, April 25, after regulatory delays slowed the deal.

Microsoft general counsel Brad Smith also revealed some additional agreements hammered out in the months since the acquisition's announcement. Most revolve around behind-the-scenes personnel and manufacturing details, but of particular note is that Microsoft will handle the nokia.com website and Nokia's social media presence for up to a year, despite the fact that the rest of Nokia is carrying on as a separate company.

Stephen Elop, the Nokia CEO who arrived at the company by way of Microsoft, will return to the Redmond company as part of the deal, where he will assume control of Microsoft's hardware division. He's just one of approximately 32,000 Nokia employees making the jump to Microsoft.

Read More


----------

